# One Big ....FART



## Kymiie (Dec 22, 2009)

Would you believe it, a while ago I posted a thread which was about my

tortoise farting, trumping, passing gas ETC! Everyone calls it different!

Anyway...

He was eating his breakfast, & I couldnt believe my ears!

A FULL BLOW FART came from crush's bottom! 

Its the most loudest and longest one ive heard... If you were here you 

would of blamed me.

But.. it didnt smell

I had to tell you guys because I still cant believe it!

Ive heard him fart before.. but not like this.. It was a really good one.. 

He even woke up my cat!

xxxxx


----------



## Kayti (Dec 22, 2009)

That's totally spectacular. Delaware makes squeeking noises a lot that I've been meaning to record- I wonder if they could be baby sulcata farts?
Tortoises are such sophisticated creatures.


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 22, 2009)

See I would love to record it for you guys to hear, but I havent got any equiptment like that, and of course i dont knw when he is going to do it so i cant grab my phone quick enough.
Wish I could just go...

''hold it for one moment'' but i cant lol xx


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 22, 2009)

Tortoises are such sophisticated creatures.

Acting more and more like their keepers?

NERD


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 22, 2009)

Redfoot Nerd.. Are you suggesting I trump alot?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 22, 2009)

Being just shy 4X your age.. why do you think they call us OLD FARTS!?

Actually I was referring to the sophistication of Kayti...

NERD


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 22, 2009)

Why do we call older people old farts? What does it mean when you call it a person?
I call it my grandad all the time when he is silly!
xxx


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 22, 2009)

How about dinos? [ turn speakers up! ] -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxfIDpset2I

Terry K


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh i Know i was in stitches when i watched this!
Very good x


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 22, 2009)

What were you feeding him for breakfast?


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 22, 2009)

I would llove to say brussels sprouts or beans.. but no unfortunatly it was romain lettuce!
xx


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2009)

I bet he did not even say exscuse me, tortoises obviously have no social graces.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 22, 2009)

Do males ever say that after trumping? Usually they are very proud of themselves...


----------



## sammi (Dec 22, 2009)

I've heard Ernie let a loud one loose too!...On the bad side, it smelled for a second. It was hilarious though, I was home alone with him and I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 23, 2009)

Problem is ... I was alone and when you tell someone else theyre like ''yeah right o''
Ill get it on camera one day!
xx


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you think they get scared by their own farts, the way dogs do? My dog run around whenever he rooty toot toots. And males have to be proud of ours, it is in our genes.


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 23, 2009)

My cat moves away then when the smell has gone he goes back to sleep...
Lol Crush just stood there as if to say...''what was that.. what the hell was that? Was that from me.. REALLY''


----------

